# What type of Driving Bit do you recommend?



## KellyAlaska (Feb 17, 2011)

I am purchasing a new horse and harness and I need to get him a bit. His current owner is driving him in an O ring jointed Aluminum snaffle. He seems to have a very gentle mouth and I want to get him something that will be comfortable for trail driving. I am thinking about getting a jointed half cheek snaffle but I would love to hear what other drivers recommend. If there is a certain brand name that you think is exceptional please let me know. Also what type of metal do you recommend?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Minimor (Feb 17, 2011)

An aluminum bit? YUCK

I would go with a french link 1/2 cheek snaffle from Mini express. Either the copper mouth or the SS one with the copper link. They are very nice bits and reasonably priced.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 17, 2011)

IF he is going well, and happily with this bit...why do you want to change it? I know, I do prefer a french link myself to any and all, except my Mylar, but find that it is really the horse that makes the choice.






If at all possible, if you really feel the need to change his bit, try several different ones. Do you know anyone else with a few you can try out for a week or so at a time? One drive will not tell you if it is "the" bit he will accept and go well with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah! I wonder how many dusty bits are lurking in the barns of drivers?





Miniature drivers have so many more options now than they did, even a few years ago. If you are like me and live no where near other drivers so you can try out other bits, you will probably end up buying several. It can get expensive!

I have 2 of the french link copper bits from Mini Express and I like them very much. One of my hroses is very happy with it. I have a comfort snaffle from Myler and one of my horses likes it better than the french link, though he wears the french link just fine.

If you are buying a first bit, the french link from Mini Express is a good one.

The french link is smaller and lighter. I think Mini Express size runs a little small, so measure the bit he is using now and ask questions if you order.

The Myler is larger, heavier; the middle link is a roller.

I personally wouldn't use the regular jointed snaffle, as I think it is severe.

You will get lots of advice on this! Good luck deciding.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 17, 2011)

I use a french link on my mare. My gelding prefers the Myler bit. Your horse is used to the aluminum bit which is lighter, than most. Closest would be the french link. IMO

Good Luck with your new horse.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2011)

Aluminum is notorious for drying out the horse's mouth. They are also considered "cheap" bits. Stainless steel is the typical metal used with maybe some inlays of copper. Copper is used to keep the mouth moist (although there are various schools of thought as to how this is acheived). English stainless is better than domestic (I don't know why), BUT you are going to pay through the nose for it!

The conformation of the horse's mouth helps determine what type of bit they might like. Thinner lipped and tongued horses tend to like jointed snaffle bits better than fleshy lipped, thick tongued horses. My thick mouthed horses like mild curb-type bits better.

I start all of mine on a mullen snaffle in their size. Needless to say, I have a collection of various size mullens!



Then I will make adjustments in type of bit from there. Most of my minis are quite content with the mullen, especially if they are very light mouthed and thin lipped. I have had very few horses that go well on a single jointed snaffle. A French link is better. RIght now, I am borrowing a "Bean" link Butterfly for a fussy mare and that is going well. The bean links tend to be even softer than a French link. I wish I could get one in a snaffle cheek because I don't need the Butterfly. I will not use a curb setting with a jointed mouthpiece. There is too many pressure points that are affected by that setting.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some good, easy to understand articles on driving bits:

http://www.coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI18&k=18

http://www.coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI46&k=42

Myrna


----------



## KellyAlaska (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so clearly I am no driving expert and that is why I love this Forum! So I was watching this ADS Webinar called Harness, Bits and more with Jeff Morse and found his bit section very informative. He did briefly touch on O ring snaffle bits and commented that IF your horse were to run away with you there is potential that with an O ring you might be able to pull the bit through the horses mouth. I have ridden English my whole life and usually used a D ring jointed snaffle but never really thought that much about my options. Sometimes what you are comfortable with is not always what is most comfortable for your horse! I keep hearing that Aluminum is not a good choice is it just because it is cheap? I did mention to his current owner I was thinking about getting him a jointed half cheek and asked if she thought I should get copper or SM and she said NO! I know that everyone has different experiences and everyone prefers something different. He seems to be very gentle and not in the least bit fussy so I would think you would want to drive him in the least severe bit possible that still gets the job done. I had always heard growing up that a jointed snaffle is one of the mildest bits available but I guess that is not the case?

Below is the link to the ADS Webinar:

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/webinars.asp


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2011)

KellyAlaska said:


> I had always heard growing up that a jointed snaffle is one of the mildest bits available but I guess that is not the case?


Well...it is a mild bit when you compare it to say a high port curb in the wrong hands.



But usually for minis, you don't need a big heavy bit with a lot of leverage, and some registry breed shows won't even allow anything but a snaffle. So, I would say generally that a mullen snaffle is the mildest, followed by a French link, followed by a single jointed snaffle (and then there are the variations of those bits that fit in there somewhere....) HOWEVER, there are SO many factors to that as well, such as the conformation of the horse's mouth, the hands of the driver, the material and workmanship of the bit, the diameter of the bit, etc.

Did you ask the owner what she had against copper? Some people believe that it gives off little electrical shocks in the horse's mouth, and that is why it encourages salivation. I don't know if I believe that or not.

Jeff Morse's presentation was AWESOME. ADS has some more webinars planned for this year, and when they are advertised, I will post something on this board.

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 18, 2011)

> Some people believe that it gives off little electrical shocks in the horse's mouth, and that is why it encourages salivation. I don't know if I believe that or not.


Well, let me set your mind at rest...it does not.



I am one of those people who has to try anything...once...to prove or disprove if possible. So...I have held a copper (new) mouthpiece in my mouth, run my tongue around, and nope...no shocks. It did have a very sweet-n-sour flavour...and it did make my mouth water...there is some kind of chemical reaction going on there, and it is almost exactly the same as that experienced when tasting a "sweet iron" mouthpiece of my Mylar.

So now you know...I am a closet bit-taster.



:wacko



> I had always heard growing up that a jointed snaffle is one of the mildest bits available but I guess that is not the case?


I find that people are told this because many people thing that the word "snaffle" is about the mouthpiece...so when they hear the term "snaffle", and they automatically think a single jointed bit...the most commonly seen snaffle... but, as mentioned before, the term "snaffle" is in reference to the rings/dees etc...of the bit, not the mouthpiece at all.

So actually it is a term that is ALMOST correct...as the snaffle is the mildest bit, just not one with a single-jointed mouthpiece.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Feb 18, 2011)

I am trying to recall if I EVER saw a bit with an aluminum MOUTHPIECE; perhaps a grazing bit? Anyway, I used to use Ervin Quick bits(riding horse)w/ aluminum CHEEKS, and believe me, they were NOT 'cheap' bits! That said, I don't see aluminum as being a good choice for the MOUTHPIECE of any bit.

I no longer like solid copper for a bit mouthpiece. Yes, it is said to increase/encourage salivation...i.e., a 'wet mouth'...but copper is VERY soft, and can be easily 'mangled' by a horse who 'chews' the bit--to the point that it could actually lacerate w/ sharp edges, or even break(I have one hanging in my tack room that now has a VERY shart edge, and would be at high risk to actually break if used; I keep it as a reminder and to demonstrate why I feel as I do about copper mouthpieces!) Also, I think that the 'chemical reaction' may well create discomfort for a horse. Copper has a very 'acidic' taste(and yes, I've 'tasted' it, too)...and while it might be tolerable for a short time, I have concerns about a horse having to have it in constant contact with its mouth tissues for longer periods...it's not as if the horse can just 'spit out' the unpleasantly acidic substance. I have no problem with bits, like the Mylers, that have modest-sized copper 'inserts'.

I have two genuine Myler driving half cheeks, a 'comfort snaffle" and a mullen-action(think it's the popular EB-32??) They are well-accepted by all of my 34" and under horses. I have had good acceptance so far from my newer B-sized gelding, who is green, to a French link butterfly w/ a german silver 'bean' center joint, on the 'no-real-leverage' setting.I have also had good acceptance with a mullen half cheek snaffle-unknown brand, but well-made and substantial--that I've had for MANY years (hard to believe I found such a good bit for minis way back when!)

Margo


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 23, 2011)

i like french link snaffles best, either all copper or one with just a copper center


----------



## T'sMinis (Feb 24, 2011)

Great topic for us newbies!!! In regards to the french link bit and the copper/moisture thing....do you think having just the center link in copper to be sufficent enough? Also, what is the proper way of measuring for a bit?

Thanks

Gina


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 24, 2011)

T said:


> In regards to the french link bit and the copper/moisture thing....do you think having just the center link in copper to be sufficent enough? Also, what is the proper way of measuring for a bit?


Well...there is nothing that says that you have to use any copper, it just seems to help the mouth salivate, and that would be totally dependent on each individual horse. Bitting is such an individual thing. I have a couple bits with a copper link and they perform differently on each horse. I have one horse that there just isn't any "slime" no matter what bit you use, and others that just look at a bit and will slobber all over you!



I have also had top trainers that don't think that a moist mouth has anything to do with the quality of the performance. So I look at the form and fit of the bit over whether or not it has any copper. If it happens to have copper on it, fine.

As far as measuring, the easiest way is to get a wooden ruler (without a metal edge) and hold the ruler at an increment, like 1" or 2", on one side of the horse's mouth. Then place your finger at the other side of the mouth. Without moving your fingers, slip the ruler out of the front of the mouth and read the measurement. Be sure to calculate for the increment you were holding the ruler at. So if the measurement is 5 1/4", deduct the 1" where you were holding the ruler and you have a 4.25" mouth. Be sure not to "squeeze" the mouth as you measure. I like to barely touch the lips of the horse. Fatter lipped horses are going to take a wider bit than thin lipped horses.

The absolute easiest way to measure a horse's mouth, especially a mini horse, is to get a BitFit device. http://www.theoriginalbitfit.com/ What I like about the BitFit is that it measures the cheeks of the minis as well, because some mini's cheeks tend to widen quickly above the mouth. If you only measure the mouth and parts of the bit bump the cheeks of the horse even though the mouthpiece fits, you will still have an irritated horse.






As far as measuring the bits themselves, I don't always trust what is on the tag. If I purchase a bit, I like to measure it myself. The mouthpiece measurement is taken between the "cheeks" or rings (or sometimes "purchase") of the bit. It is important to measure from inside to inside, not outside to outside. Again, the more bit that is above the mouthpiece, the wider you may have to get. Some people will even try to bend the purchase out a little. Obviously, this is not possible with a snaffle.

Myrna


----------



## T'sMinis (Feb 24, 2011)

Myrna...Thank you so much for your response. That bitfit is one handy little tool.

Gina


----------

